# February Photo Competition: Animals



## girasol (Feb 4, 2006)

I've had a look through the winners gallery and it seems one of my favorite subjects has been overlooked, so I'm setting it as the theme for February.

So any animal welcome!  It's a simple one!   

some examples:
seagull

squirrel 

monkeys 

flicker's animal clusters - for inspiration 

The rules, as usual:

* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person.
* Post up the link, not the picture.
* All entries must be in by the last day of February.
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself.
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did.
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.
* Voting starts on 1st of March and ends on 3rd of March 2006. Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point -- the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.
* You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free - or any others you choose or see fit to use.

happy hunting! 

thumbnails here


----------



## snadge (Feb 4, 2006)

great job on winning Iemanja   

make sure I enter 3 this month

first entry 
second entry
third entry


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 4, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> great job on winning Iemanja
> 
> make sure I enter 3 this month
> 
> ...



christ, you've set the bar high...


----------



## cybertect (Feb 4, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> christ, you've set the bar high...



Yikes! yes

 The one of the horse in particular is way


----------



## mauvais (Feb 4, 2006)

The dog in water is my favourite. A perfect match between capturing speed and retaining clarity - superb!


----------



## alef (Feb 4, 2006)

Took this one last year, cropped and small amount of levels tweaking:
Hebrides sheep


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 4, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> thumbnails I'll sort out soon.



Hi there.

Hiccup usually does and hosts the thumbnails.

I said I'd do and host them this month as he's away for some of the month. Then at the end of the month he'll nick the code and host them on his site.

Unless anyone can see any problems with that.


----------



## kakuma (Feb 4, 2006)

i have a couple of cool pictures for this one as well....


----------



## girasol (Feb 4, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Hi there.
> 
> Hiccup usually does and hosts the thumbnails.
> 
> ...



That's great.  snadge told me about Hiccup earlier this evening, as I was wondering about sorting the thumbnails out (and hosting).

So, I guess that means I just have to wait for a url and then edit my original post?


----------



## Callie (Feb 4, 2006)

Ok Ive never entered before so here is my entry (do I have to have more than one?!!)

http://www.pbase.com/calliexero/image/19563081/medium

Hes a little spotty chap I found in my parents garden...I heard him chomping leaves - he was that noisy! I believe he is a poplar hawk moth caterpillar 

http://www.pbase.com/calliexero/image/12603882/medium

heres a shield bug I found dead in my bedroom once, he was pretty cool. I stuck him on a piece of lined paper and took a photo of him.

http://www.pbase.com/calliexero/image/18048544/medium

and you can have my monkey too, cos thats all Ive got left!

I havent tinkered with any of my photos - other than pressing all the buttons on my camera to see what they do!


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 4, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> That's great.  snadge told me about Hiccup earlier this evening, as I was wondering about sorting the thumbnails out (and hosting).
> 
> So, I guess that means I just have to wait for a url and then edit my original post?



OK, I'll put up a page on Sunday -- the whole voting/adding up/new topic thing seems to have happened quite quickly this time.


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 4, 2006)

ok, first entry. it's had some ps trickery done above the horizon because it was so bright. basically the levels were taken right down so it's got the strange, spooky effect.

apart from that, that's exactly how it was.

mudchute city farm


----------



## girasol (Feb 4, 2006)

This is a very old photo, taken in 1990, at the London Zoo, I scanned it a couple of months ago, cropped it a bit and clarified using Paint Shop Pro X:

Let me out!!!


----------



## girasol (Feb 4, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> OK, I'll put up a page on Sunday -- the whole voting/adding up/new topic thing seems to have happened quite quickly this time.



   Well, today was pretty much the only day I would have had time to pick a subject and I just went for the first thing that came into my head...


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 4, 2006)

Ist entry, one I already had

Mr P 

I'll take some more...............


----------



## wiskey (Feb 5, 2006)

entry 1: Never Forgetting taken at Dublin Zoo

entry 2: paddling in Hyde park 

entry 3: you'll never fit through there!  lodon zoo

i'm relying on not meeting any animals in the next month, and i keep forgetting to enter 3 so here they all are at once

wiskers


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 5, 2006)

I take it insects are allowed?  

cheeky sheepy

the sheepy has a little grin


----------



## kakuma (Feb 5, 2006)

number 1 - girl and seagulls

http://www.deviantart.com/view/26354242/


----------



## kakuma (Feb 5, 2006)

number 2 - gulls

http://www.deviantart.com/view/28650327/

i will add a none seagull related entry later in the month


----------



## alef (Feb 5, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> ok, first entry. it's had some ps trickery done above the horizon because it was so bright. basically the levels were taken right down so it's got the strange, spooky effect.
> 
> apart from that, that's exactly how it was.
> 
> mudchute city farm



I like it. Cows are particularly photogenic as they're large, don't move much, fairly expressive and pretty easy to find!

Here's my second entry:
The cow that fell to Earth

(Levels tweaked and lots of scratches removed from the scan)


----------



## girasol (Feb 5, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I take it insects are allowed?



Yep, don't see why not.


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 5, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> I like it. Cows are particularly photogenic as they're large, don't move much, fairly expressive and pretty easy to find!
> 
> Here's my second entry:
> French cows
> ...



that's really funny. it's like somebody has just dropped the cows from a great height


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 5, 2006)

ok, number 2. taken this morning. levels tweeked in channel mixer.

free billy


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 5, 2006)

toasty locusty


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2006)

Great topic, I'll have a look and enter over the next few weeks... some stunning photos already


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 5, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> http://www.pbase.com/calliexero/image/18048544/medium
> 
> and you can have my monkey too, cos thats all Ive got left!



I didn't know there was a children's zoo in Battersea Park. What other animals have they got?


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2006)

Its only a very small zoo, so they only have a few animals. Its been a while since I was there last but from what I can remember they have peacocks, goaty things, a few monkeys, a horse or two, cranes. 

Battersea park is really nice. Last time I was there there were loads and loads of herons nesting, which seemed really odd because they come across as such timid birds!

The childrens zoo was threatened by closure by the council about a year ago but there was a lot of resistance from those that use the zoo and local schools and the likes. They won in the end and the zoo is stil open  yay!

http://www.batterseaparkzoo.co.uk/


----------



## girasol (Feb 5, 2006)

*Second entry*

Dog's best friend

I did some scratch removal/clarify on Paint Shop Pro, as this is another scanned photo, taken in 1996 in Ireland.  I do like the expression on both dogs' faces.


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2006)

One very serious, one about to fall off the chair


----------



## Firky (Feb 6, 2006)

1] Sam


----------



## Firky (Feb 6, 2006)

2] Murphy


----------



## alef (Feb 6, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Dog's best friend
> 
> I did some scratch removal/clarify on Paint Shop Pro, as this is another scanned photo, taken in 1996 in Ireland.  I do like the expression on both dogs' faces.



My favourite entry so far. Shame about the green-eye effect, otherwise excellent expression and drama!


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 6, 2006)

First entry:

Pissing in the wind


----------



## danski (Feb 6, 2006)

right, first time entering, bit scared but here goes...

1-Bee 
2-Dog 
3-Fox




edit.....oops, forgot to say a little bit of usm done on all pics

2nd edit to make them open on a blank page without imageshacks blurb


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 6, 2006)

danski said:
			
		

> 1-Bee


I like that one


----------



## danski (Feb 6, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I like that one



ta!


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 6, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> First entry:
> 
> Pissing in the wind



you know what Russell, you're special.........

how do you do it? do you just sit there waiting patiently for something to happen? do you have an endless amount of time on your hands?


----------



## girasol (Feb 7, 2006)

danski said:
			
		

> 3-Fox



How did you take that one?  The fox looks likes it knows you!


----------



## girasol (Feb 7, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> My favourite entry so far. Shame about the green-eye effect, otherwise excellent expression and drama!



Thanks, alef, yes the green eye thing isn't great, but I just left it as it is (I wouldn't know how to remove it, not without it looking crap).  

edit: I hope the dog didn't have any eye problems, cause they look green on this one too Not an entry, but another green eye effect...


----------



## slowth (Feb 7, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> First entry:
> 
> Pissing in the wind



If i were you,i'd enter pic 12 instead.Far more interesting i reckon.


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 7, 2006)

slowth said:
			
		

> If i were you,i'd enter pic 12 instead.Far more interesting i reckon.



I've already entered that one in an Urban75 comp, so I thought I'd go for a different one. I've got a stack of critter photos I could enter. Arbitrary choice really.


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 7, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> you know what Russell, you're special.........
> 
> how do you do it? do you just sit there waiting patiently for something to happen? do you have an endless amount of time on your hands?



Like Mourinho you mean?

Luck + Massive Talent + Deep Humility -- that's the key.


----------



## slowth (Feb 7, 2006)

Ah ok,fair enough.I'll say it again though,great pic


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 7, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> First entry:
> 
> Pissing in the wind




*caption*

'phwoaaar that arsehole looks a bit of allright'


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 7, 2006)

here are my first couple

Chinese Dragons 

Dead rat


----------



## girasol (Feb 7, 2006)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> here are my first couple
> 
> Chinese Dragons
> 
> Dead rat



mmm, I don't think the first entry qualifies for this month's competition (although it's a lovely photo)... What does everyone else think?

The second entry, erm, a bit too morbid for my liking...


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 7, 2006)

dead things are


----------



## Firky (Feb 7, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> mmm, I don't think the first entry qualifies for this month's competition (although it's a lovely photo)... What does everyone else think?
> 
> The second entry, erm, a bit too morbid for my liking...



It is a mythical animal, of types, so I say 'AYE!'

Second one is cool


----------



## wiskey (Feb 7, 2006)

danski said:
			
		

> 1-Bee



thats a very cool shot


----------



## girasol (Feb 7, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> It is a mythical animal, of types, so I say 'AYE!'
> 
> Second one is cool



Maybe we need a poll to decide this...

... cant' seem to be able to add a poll to the thread... shame...  I like polls!


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> mmm, I don't think the first entry qualifies for this month's competition (although it's a lovely photo)... What does everyone else think?
> 
> The second entry, erm, a bit too morbid for my liking...



I think it should be allowed.

I'm scared to enter this month though. The competition is too fierce!!


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 7, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> It is a mythical animal, of types, so I say 'AYE!'



just cus you want to take photos of soft toys 

dragons aint even proper aminals anyway, it's made up bullshit.


----------



## Firky (Feb 7, 2006)

mythical deary


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 7, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> dragons aint even proper aminals anyway, it's made up bullshit.



hahaha - actually they are supposed to be lions, someone here just told me - the bloke is their tamer - but ya right, made up bullshit


----------



## danski (Feb 7, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> How did you take that one?  The fox looks likes it knows you!



not sure why it looked so relaxed, maybe cos id been watching them most mornings before i left for work and it got used to the sight of me...dunno
was gutted as this one spotted me taking pics out of the window (2nd floor) and just sat and looked up at me but it was the other fox (brother or sister) that hadnt seen me that decided to leave and this one followed   





			
				wiskey said:
			
		

> thats a very cool shot



cheers!


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh right, thanks.

I've only been to Battersea Park twice -- once about 10 years ago, and a couple of weeks ago when the whale (RIP) was in town. Hopefully I'll have a better look around next time.




			
				Callie said:
			
		

> Its only a very small zoo, so they only have a few animals. Its been a while since I was there last but from what I can remember they have peacocks, goaty things, a few monkeys, a horse or two, cranes.
> 
> Battersea park is really nice. Last time I was there there were loads and loads of herons nesting, which seemed really odd because they come across as such timid birds!
> 
> ...


----------



## Firky (Feb 7, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> great job on winning Iemanja
> 
> second entry
> third entry



Goodstuff, as always!


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 7, 2006)

my three

rhino pile-up 

cow love 

three heads are better than one 

I love this theme, thanks Iemanja! (and congrats on winning last months  )

though I admit, I weep when I see how good everyone else's pics are


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 7, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> ...............though I admit, I weep when I see how good everyone else's pics are



I think cow love is brilliant


----------



## cybertect (Feb 8, 2006)

My three for this month

Quench

Where's my nuts?

Keeping watch

P.S. converted from RAW with some levels and sharpening done in PS.


----------



## Firky (Feb 8, 2006)

Is it me, or has the standard of entries being going up and up lately?

I've got a wicked one of a donkey, but I can't find it on my webspace


----------



## Robster970 (Feb 8, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> Is it me, or has the standard of entries being going up and up lately?
> 
> I've got a wicked one of a donkey, but I can't find it on my webspace



yes, i think it is but it might be because the monthly theme's have been getting more accessible and less tricky, leading to more people entering, who have more source material, etc, etc


----------



## girasol (Feb 8, 2006)

I've just had a look at the thumbnails and I have a smile on my face.  The entries are so very good!    

For the people scared of entering, please don't be!  Most months I don't even get any votes, but it's nice taking part.  

Tanky's rhino pile-up:


----------



## Onket (Feb 8, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> For the people scared of entering, please don't be!  Most months I don't even get any votes, but it's nice taking part.



Exactly. I plan on entering but Christ the competition is good this month!!!


----------



## Flashman (Feb 8, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> Is it me, or has the standard of entries being going up and up lately?
> 
> I've got a wicked one of a donkey, but I can't find it on my webspace



Just take one of your cock Firks.

I'm sure I've got a decent cow one somewhere, must check.


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 8, 2006)

Second entry

Dog in wheelchair


----------



## Negativland (Feb 8, 2006)

Just the one:

http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=spookyponies4ab.jpg


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 8, 2006)

i've never entered the photo contest before, but i think i need to this time.

this is my entry

http://www.flickr.com/photos/londoninflames/84458242/in/set-1803335/


----------



## Firky (Feb 8, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Just take one of your cock Firks.



   

I have a shit load of photos on my HDD not sorted what so ever, and some more on a pen drive. I'll check there too


----------



## girasol (Feb 8, 2006)

Negativland said:
			
		

> Just the one:
> 
> http://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=spookyponies4ab.jpg



That's very striking  , did you do anything to the photo, or is this exactly how it was?

in short: tell me more about how you took it, which techniques you used (you dont' have to, but it'd be interesting if you did)


----------



## Negativland (Feb 8, 2006)

It's an unusual process but not really modified: Taken on very high speed B&W film in an SLR, developed and then scanned directly from the negatives on a standard flatbed scanner, muck, scratches and all. In Photoshop I just used curves, and inverted it of course.

Here's some others, not for the comp, which I took at the same time in Barnsley:

http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=church15jv.jpg
http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=path4ds.jpg
http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=walleeeo7hn.jpg
http://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=harshshed6me.jpg
http://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alleymid8us.jpg

hope you like


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 8, 2006)

I love that last one Negativland


----------



## girasol (Feb 8, 2006)

*Negativland*

Like them a lot, especially the path and shed ones.  Thanks for sharing the photos and technique!


----------



## Addy (Feb 8, 2006)

Entry 1 - Errrkkk!
Contrast adjusted in Photoshop ( a bit too much    )


----------



## Firky (Feb 8, 2006)

Negativland said:
			
		

> http://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alleymid8us.jpg
> 
> hope you like



 

Tehre is a photocrit thread...


----------



## llantwit (Feb 8, 2006)

Cool - so far I really like the Horse, the bee, and (sorry, but) the dead rat... although there's loads of cool photos here. It's been a real treat reading this thread.
I've never entered before (well, I once entered some totally inapprpriate photos while pissed and stoned one night - sorry, won't happen again), so here goes...

Contemplative Monkey, Pushkar, India. 
Holy Cow, Pushkar, India. 
Tandoori Lobster, Goa.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's my first one: Swans

Since I got my camera full of mud after falling down a hill, I'll have to trawl the archives for any more of mine - back to the mothership time


----------



## maes (Feb 9, 2006)

cow and bird 

birds on a string 

stray kitten


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> stray kitten


Has he got something in his mouth or is that a little goatee?


----------



## maes (Feb 9, 2006)

He was chomping on a dead bird, it's a bit of feather


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2006)

yum


----------



## girasol (Feb 9, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> He was chomping on a dead bird, it's a bit of feather



   And there i was thinking the cat had huge buck teeth!


----------



## Yokohama (Feb 9, 2006)

Ok, first time I've ever done this and mine are not even close to being any good but I thought I'd share them anyway cos I just loooove the theme...  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/71527092@N00/97545812/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/71527092@N00/97545814/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/71527092@N00/97548200/


----------



## pineapple (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's my entry, shot with an old Russian Zenith camera.  The lens was standard kit, 50mm, but as sharp as a knife.

Pussycat pussycat


----------



## Negativland (Feb 9, 2006)

pineapple said:
			
		

> Here's my entry, shot with an old Russian Zenith camera.  The lens was standard kit, 50mm, but as sharp as a knife.
> 
> Pussycat pussycat



Wow, that has a wierd slightly unreal quality to it, it looks like a fashion model


----------



## girasol (Feb 9, 2006)

pineapple said:
			
		

> Here's my entry, shot with an old Russian Zenith camera.  The lens was standard kit, 50mm, but as sharp as a knife.
> 
> Pussycat pussycat



that's purty!  I'm loving the depth of field control, dahrling!


----------



## pineapple (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks - amazing what glass and film can do.  It seems like an unreal image.  All of the photos I took on that camera came out with similar clarity.  I'm hard put to get the same effects with ease on my digital cameras..


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 9, 2006)

BTW, hope to catch up doing the thumbnails over the weekend. Bit busy today and tomorrow...


----------



## Firky (Feb 9, 2006)

3] Southsea Swan (click centre of pic for full view, otherwise its a bit cack)


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a stunning pic mate.


----------



## Firky (Feb 9, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> That's a stunning pic mate.



Cheers - check out the drip and the circular ripples from its beak (or is it a bill?)


----------



## Addy (Feb 9, 2006)

Entry 2 - Oh Dear
Very slightly tweaked in photoshop.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 9, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> Cheers - check out the drip and the circular ripples from its beak (or is it a bill?)


That's the bit I liked the most


----------



## Firky (Feb 9, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> Entry 2 - Oh Dear
> Very slightly tweaked in photoshop.





I dunno man... a bit toooooooo photoshopped!


----------



## thefuse (Feb 10, 2006)

will it be ok to enter this at the end of feb? say 25th?
as im out of the country and all my pics are on my laptop at home


----------



## girasol (Feb 10, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> will it be ok to enter this at the end of feb? say 25th?
> as im out of the country and all my pics are on my laptop at home



yep, voting starts on the 1st of March, lots of time left!


----------



## hiccup (Feb 10, 2006)

Blimey, loads of entries already. Some fantastic shots too. 

Must remember to enter something myself this month.

Big up to the man like Paul Russell for thumbnail business.


----------



## happytobe... (Feb 10, 2006)

*first ever entry....ever*

Haven't entered the photo comp before,here's my first ever entry.

birds of a feather...


----------



## Firky (Feb 10, 2006)

happytobe... said:
			
		

> Haven't entered the photo comp before,here's my first ever entry.
> 
> birds of a feather...




.... i spose humans are animals too, but...


----------



## blackadder (Feb 11, 2006)

My first entry



Black sheep


----------



## girasol (Feb 11, 2006)

happytobe... said:
			
		

> Haven't entered the photo comp before,here's my first ever entry.
> 
> birds of a feather...



erm, that's an interesting take on the subject...


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 11, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> First entry:
> 
> Pissing in the wind




lol that rope coming out of it's arse looks like a tampon string 

pmsl!


----------



## foamy (Feb 13, 2006)

two from me:

Hill Billy Lovers:






Chicken (is it me or does he look like he's wearing flares?):


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW 1st time looked at the thumbnail page. Some cracking photos


----------



## Skim (Feb 13, 2006)

Two entries:
Tony the pony 
Raymond


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 13, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Big up to the man like Paul Russell for thumbnail business.



What do you mean "man-like"?   

Thanks for doing them the previous umpteen times. With some help from Alef, I think.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 13, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> What do you mean "man-like"?
> 
> Thanks for doing them the previous umpteen times. With some help from Alef, I think.



Your hyphen not mine


----------



## happytobe... (Feb 13, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> .... i spose humans are animals too, but...


Indeed,and so is the chicken the said human is eating


----------



## Here we go (Feb 14, 2006)

Here are three from me...

Paddle 

Hielan coo

ducks and swans


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's an entry from me: Black Swan 

And another: Pigs Might Fly 

Hocus


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Feb 14, 2006)

My first this month

Seal of approval? - took this a while ago so I can't remember if I did anything else apart from cropping.

KoD


----------



## chooch (Feb 14, 2006)

Three at random
Horse 1. Crop and saturation boost.
Horse2. Crop, greyscaling and contrast boost. 
Rufus. Slight softening to try and get rid of the obvious scan artefacts.


----------



## kakuma (Feb 15, 2006)

final entry 

wildlife
http://www.flickr.com/photos/41277174@N00/100030498/


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 15, 2006)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> here are my first couple
> 
> Chinese Dragons
> 
> Dead rat



and the final one from me

Dead gull


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Feb 15, 2006)

Number 2

Rabbit Food? 

KoD


----------



## DJ Bigga (Feb 15, 2006)

Ok, here are my first ever entries.

Entry One 

Entry Two 

Both images cropped slightly and level adjustments made.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 15, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Entry Two


very cute


----------



## 888 (Feb 16, 2006)

cybertect said:
			
		

> My three for this month
> 
> Quench



The best!


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 16, 2006)

My last entry

captive otter


----------



## girasol (Feb 16, 2006)

888 said:
			
		

> The best!



That one definetely caught my eye!  It's very good.


----------



## girasol (Feb 16, 2006)

If we're allowing 'birds of a feather' to be part of the competition, then disco dave's 'Chinese Dragons' should be allowed to enter too, I think.  In fact, the subject is open to interpretation, so if peeps want to enter photos of bath ducks that's fine with me.   







(Just saying that because disco_dave_2000's entry is not on the thumbnails)

^^^  It's there now, or maybe it was there all along and I just missed it...   @ self...


----------



## girasol (Feb 16, 2006)

ooops...


----------



## Sunray (Feb 16, 2006)

Been getting about....

Nosy Fish 

Snuffleupagus 

Doomed


----------



## girasol (Feb 16, 2006)

This is my last entry, it's blurred and dark, but I like the fact that the fisherman's fly is open...    (not in a sleazy way!!!!   )

Taken in Brazil, 1997

fishfly

(e2a: photo has been cropped and clarified using Paint Shop Pro X)


----------



## citydreams (Feb 16, 2006)

First entry from me.  Just pressed the button on my camera thingy.

Morning in Da'hab

Luxor on the move


----------



## citydreams (Feb 16, 2006)

Here we go said:
			
		

> ducks and swans



I wish there was more light on this one.  Stil cool though


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's my three for the month:

another swan

gizeh camel

shadow camel


----------



## Firky (Feb 16, 2006)

Sorry, but I just had to post this   

http://mfrost.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/cover_1.jpg


----------



## wiskey (Feb 16, 2006)

i dont think the deer should be there at all  and birds of a feather is a bit random too. 

wiskers


----------



## andrewdroid (Feb 16, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I just had to post this
> 
> [


ahhh c'mon Firky thats really inconciderate ITS 170K AT LEAST 4 PAGES WORTH 
what about the people on modem/dial up 
You could have bothered to photoshop it so it was 25k or some thing or just put a link in


----------



## Addy (Feb 17, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i dont think the deer should be there at all  and birds of a feather is a bit random too.
> 
> wiskers



why?   
All i did was adjust it a little in photoshop - that is allowed isnt it?


----------



## girasol (Feb 17, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i dont think the deer should be there at all  and birds of a feather is a bit random too.
> 
> wiskers



I had a think about this and I don't think we should 'disqualify' entries, I think the subject should be open to interpretation and I also think that the more people entering the better...

I agree with you wiskey, from my interpretation, some entries don't quite fit the subject, but that's just my interpretation.  Keeping that in mind, I will vote for the photos I think fit the theme...   

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree, the competition title is there to inspire photographs and can be interpreted in any way the photographer wants to go.  For example my 'Pigs Might Fly' photograph is not a real living animal but is an image from a representation of one.  The photoshopped deer is obviously a manipulated image so evidently no deception is intended.  Why shouldn't this be allowed as a piece of creative image making?   

In the 1850's many photographers e.g. HP Robinson, made pictures out of multiple negatives, it is not a new thing. 'Fading Away' was made from 5 negatives. 

In the end the voters will decide what images they want, lets leave them to it.

Hocus


----------



## elliot (Feb 17, 2006)

Hmm.. think I'll put this one in as my first.. 

jellyfish 

some really cool photos so far


----------



## girasol (Feb 17, 2006)

elliot said:
			
		

> Hmm.. think I'll put this one in as my first..
> 
> jellyfish
> 
> some really cool photos so far



I ended up browsing through your set, those photos of yours took me on a nice journey!


----------



## hiccup (Feb 17, 2006)

Struggling a bit to find or take any good photos of animals but I'll start with this one:

Gulls by the Thames


----------



## Tort (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's a couple:-

Sticky 

High Jump


----------



## Random One (Feb 18, 2006)

entry 1
Aquarium


----------



## kage (Feb 19, 2006)

Entry 1

The Moz


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 19, 2006)

kage said:
			
		

> Entry 1
> 
> The Moz



Heh, we have a cat a bit like that, only ours has a stupid looking pink nose.

link

PS, that wasn't an entry, just a gratuitious cat picture.


----------



## Dubber Dan (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's my first entry...

West Country driver


----------



## girasol (Feb 19, 2006)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> Heh, we have a cat a bit like that, only ours has a stupid looking pink nose.
> 
> link
> 
> PS, that wasn't an entry, just a gratuitious cat picture.



Love the expression on the cat's face!


----------



## exosculate (Feb 19, 2006)

My first entry

Baron and James


----------



## Firky (Feb 19, 2006)

andrewdroid said:
			
		

> ahhh c'mon Firky thats really inconciderate ITS 170K AT LEAST 4 PAGES WORTH
> what about the people on modem/dial up
> You could have bothered to photoshop it so it was 25k or some thing or just put a link in



Is it that big? Sorry - I'm on a 12MB connection


----------



## Tort (Feb 19, 2006)

My third entry is Frogs Porn


----------



## Dubber Dan (Feb 20, 2006)

My 2nd entry - One man and his dog


----------



## Davus Maximus (Feb 22, 2006)

Dolphin

Fighting

Dejected


----------



## magneze (Feb 22, 2006)

Thought I'd enter this one.  

Seagulls over the Hudson


----------



## Snorkelboy (Feb 22, 2006)

Hhhhhmmmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Snorkelboy (Feb 22, 2006)

Booooommmmm......


----------



## Sunray (Feb 23, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> I agree, the competition title is there to inspire photographs and can be interpreted in any way the photographer wants to go.  For example my 'Pigs Might Fly' photograph is not a real living animal but is an image from a representation of one.  The photoshopped deer is obviously a manipulated image so evidently no deception is intended.  Why shouldn't this be allowed as a piece of creative image making?
> 
> In the 1850's many photographers e.g. HP Robinson, made pictures out of multiple negatives, it is not a new thing. 'Fading Away' was made from 5 negatives.
> 
> ...



The only problem I have with image manipulation here is that not everyone has access or can use such manipulation techniques.  

To enter the competition you have to be able to take a photograph.  That therefore is all that should be allowed.  

Otherwise we get into the semantics of what is a photograph?  Its entirely possible for people to sit and draw a very lifelike animal with photoshop.  Is that a photograph?


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 23, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Is that a photograph?



No. That is a lobster.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 23, 2006)

I remember an advertisement in a graphics magazine a few years ago to promote a photo-retouching company.  They used a  picture of an egg that looked like a perfect photograph taken in ideal light.  The whole thing was made up from a blank screen without any camera input at all.

I don't think anyone with a digital camera is at a disadvantage, they all come with a photo editing program.  Some are very easy to use and intuitive with lots of instant effects.  A bit of experimenting won't hurt.  Anyone who left school in the last 4 or 5 years will have done a bit of computer graphics in class.  

There is an old saying: "if you can't draw, take a photograph, and if you can't photograph, draw."

H


----------



## Onket (Feb 23, 2006)

Personally I think there should be two photo comps. One where you can fiddle with the image, and one where you can't.

Problem is that it's pretty much impossible to tell sometimes and so not really an option. Unless everybody, like, completely trusts each other man.

So it's good as it is and as someone wisely said earlier- the votes will choose the best one.


----------



## red_joker (Feb 23, 2006)

*first entry*

Picture 1 
this is the first time i've done this so it might not work....

not had chance to take many pics lately so this is all i've got to offer at the mo its not great but it's one of those that was kinda accidental


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 23, 2006)

Red_joker it just goes to AOL picture page which you have to sign into.


----------



## red_joker (Feb 23, 2006)

*k ta*




			
				BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Red_joker it just goes to AOL picture page which you have to sign into.


yeah sorry gotta set up a new way to do it


----------



## girasol (Feb 23, 2006)

red_joker said:
			
		

> yeah sorry gotta set up a new way to do it



Try this.


----------



## red_joker (Feb 23, 2006)

*Thanx*

cheers setting it up now thanks for the help!


----------



## red_joker (Feb 23, 2006)

[img=http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/8741/betsy1nt.th.jpg] 

i hope this works this picture is so not worth the effort


----------



## girasol (Feb 23, 2006)

red_joker said:
			
		

> [img=http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/8741/betsy1nt.th.jpg]
> 
> i hope this works this picture is so not worth the effort



It works!  Nice cat.


----------



## red_joker (Feb 23, 2006)

*whay! it works*




			
				Iemanja said:
			
		

> It works!  Nice cat.


 thanks for the tips! at least now i know what to do in the future i'm crap at computers lol your pics are well gd by the way i was well impressed of the standered of every1's pics on here it's gunna be a close call


----------



## thefuse (Feb 24, 2006)

excuse me for asking a dumb question but wheres the easiest/best place to host pics for things like this?


----------



## girasol (Feb 24, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> excuse me for asking a dumb question but wheres the easiest/best place to host pics for things like this?



If you're just doing it as a one off, then just use ImageShack, but if you want to regurlarly host/store your photos, then there's flikr, pbase and even Photobox (you can print photos from here and the more you print the more space you get - the prints are very good)

There are many others too, those are the ones I use.


----------



## thefuse (Feb 24, 2006)

http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/124/nextinlinecopy0df.jpg
next in line


----------



## girasol (Feb 24, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> see if this works before i do another one



That image is too big to be posted in a forum (see faq on inline image sizes), best to just post a link to it...  



> 8. Gore/shock-fest/explicit pics and porn are unacceptable, *and embedded images must not be over 75k *(otherwise the board grinds to a halt for those using dial-up connections). You can check an image's size by right clicking on the image and selecting 'properties'. If you wish to refer to a large image, write a short description and link to the image, including a reference to the full image size if possible. Please respect copyright.



from the urban75 faq


----------



## thefuse (Feb 24, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> That image is too big to be posted in a forum (see faq on inline image sizes), best to just post a link to it...


im more than a bit jetlagged. trying to get my head to function.
is the edited post above ok?


----------



## girasol (Feb 24, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> im more than a bit jetlagged. trying to get my head to function.
> is the edited post above ok?



Yep, the link works


----------



## thefuse (Feb 24, 2006)

does a pig on a spit count as gore when a huge majority of the world eat meat?
im a vegetarian but thought that made a powerful picture.
if meat eaters are offended by reality maybe they shouldnt do it.


the focus of my picture was mainly of the two live pigs in the cage, (very close to their buddies cooking over the fire). it was difficult to get a shot which would have done the scene justice but i'd never seen anything quite like that before and felt it was a powerful moment.


----------



## thefuse (Feb 24, 2006)

http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/1889/lizardg6ys.jpg
http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/9779/cows39nx.jpg


----------



## girasol (Feb 24, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> does a pig on a spit count as gore when a huge majority of the world eat meat?
> im a vegetarian but thought that made a powerful picture.
> if meat eaters are offended by reality maybe they shouldnt do it.



If you mean was I implying your photo was gory, I wasn't, I just copy and pasted from the faq, the important bit was about the size of the image, not the content.


----------



## thefuse (Feb 24, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> If you mean was I implying your photo was gory, I wasn't, I just copy and pasted from the faq, the important bit was about the size of the image, not the content.


oh ok, sorry. im tired and confused and could easily spend my whole day editing that post
but ive got a million other things i need to be doing


----------



## girasol (Feb 24, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> oh ok, sorry. im tired and confused and could easily spend my whole day editing that post
> but ive got a million other things i need to be doing



It's allright, got get some rest... Nice photos!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 24, 2006)

nonsense edited

H


----------



## hedache (Feb 25, 2006)

some strong entries this month.

my three:

play time

nosey

horses


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2006)

nosey is a cool pic   eh clive?


----------



## mauvais (Feb 26, 2006)

Entry #2: French Froggy


----------



## mauvais (Feb 26, 2006)

Entry #3: Bon Appetit!

Probably both PSed a bit but only in terms of levels etc.


----------



## andrewdroid (Feb 26, 2006)

*three from me *

my 3 entries for this month hastely picked 

fluffy feet  cropped slightly
Running puppy  cropped slightly
three expectant dogs  as taken
mmm I must start scanning pics as I got lots from before I got a digital
makes mental note ... and promptly forgets note


----------



## andrewdroid (Feb 26, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/1889/lizardg6ys.jpg
> http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/9779/cows39nx.jpg



Whats with the long face


----------



## girasol (Feb 26, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> nosey is a cool pic   eh clive?



Is this photo in the comp?  I need to know because i really like it!


----------



## Addy (Feb 27, 2006)

No sorry, its not my photo unfortunately.


----------



## wordie (Feb 27, 2006)

Only one this month!


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 27, 2006)

Edit: ignore that. Getting confused...


----------



## what (Feb 27, 2006)

Haven't entered for a few months so heres a couple

entry one misty morning http://www.flickr.com/photos/83872455@N00/105405162/

entry two frosty nag http://www.flickr.com/photos/83872455@N00/105405195/


----------



## girasol (Feb 28, 2006)

It's the final day today!!!

Thanks for the thumbnails Paul Russel, voting will start at midnight!


----------



## sovietpop (Feb 28, 2006)

shadow cat 

Next doors dog 

cat in a pot


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 28, 2006)

Okay, my first ever entries.  It's the first time I've actually tried to upload pictures to the net, so please let me know if I've done anything wrong...

Untitled 1
28/02/06: cropped, colour levels and contrast adjusted.

Untitled 2
28/02/06: cropped, colour levels and contrast adjusted, sharpened.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2006)

They work fine lighterthief.. what's the first one of? (the 2nd is a duck isn't it?)


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 28, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> They work fine lighterthief.. what's the first one of? (the 2nd is a duck isn't it?)


Thanks BiddlyBee, the first one is a turkey.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 28, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> the first one is a turkey.


  never knew they had feathers that colour.


----------



## snadge (Feb 28, 2006)

Aye, cheers for the thumbnails Paul Russell.

loads of good entries up to now


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 28, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> never knew they had feathers that colour.


Yep, that is a pretty faithful representation of the colour.  I kid you not this thing was huge - it almost came up to my chest


----------



## FunkyUK (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's my animal pics
Wildebeests 
Buffalo 
Donkey Wash

I think I may have entered some in past compos?  is this against the rules?


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Feb 28, 2006)

Last one - phew just sqeaked in  

40 winks 

KoD


----------



## what (Feb 28, 2006)

Entry 3 Fast Fish  http://www.flickr.com/photos/83872455@N00/105913252/


----------



## thefuse (Feb 28, 2006)

how do i vote then?
i'm new here


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 28, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> how do i vote then?
> i'm new here



Just post in this thread your top 3 in order:

1. Mike Smith - title of pic
2. Paul Arsemonkey- title of pic
3. Simon Fishcake - title of pic

But not until tomorrow. Or at least til after midnight tonight.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 28, 2006)

Good turn out this month. Choosing will be tricky methinks.


----------



## girasol (Feb 28, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Good turn out this month. Choosing will be *tricky* methinks.



That's an understatement...


----------



## mauvais (Feb 28, 2006)

Bloody hell - just looked! Possibly the best set of entries I've ever seen for this competition. Well done everyone


----------



## blackadder (Feb 28, 2006)

Second entry  Cows n angles


----------



## Mation (Feb 28, 2006)

Some fantastic entries here


----------



## 888 (Feb 28, 2006)

When's the deadline? It's only 3pm here, but I've got to go home after work if I want to submit an entry...


----------



## Dubber Dan (Feb 28, 2006)

Best quickly get my last entry in:

Swan


----------



## snadge (Feb 28, 2006)

888 said:
			
		

> When's the deadline? It's only 3pm here, but I've got to go home after work if I want to submit an entry...





you have 45 mins mate, we're in blighty so we play by blighty's time


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 28, 2006)

Trust me to dip my toe in the water on a month that produces photographs like these


----------



## maes (Feb 28, 2006)

right how do i see the thumbnails?


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 28, 2006)

Link at the bottom of the very first post I think.


----------



## maes (Feb 28, 2006)

found them


----------



## salaryman (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok, may I be the first to vote?  Thanks 

1. The cow that fell to Earth - Alef
Just hilarious.  Great title, great picture.

2. Shield bug - Callie
Love the lighting in this.  Nice framing and colour contrast too - lovely.

3. Free Billy - Robster970
Classy shot.  Very poignant.


Props....

Bee - Danski (a stunningly well timed shot)
Dog in wheelchair - Paul Russell (Nice take on the theme)
Shadowcat - Sovietpop (Another nice take on the theme)


----------



## snadge (Mar 1, 2006)

a note to voters, not all the thumbnails have been entered on the thumbnail page so the last few entries have to be seen by the entries in this thread

they can be viewed from post 196


----------



## maes (Mar 1, 2006)

Mine:

1. Quench - cybertect
2. Seagulls over the hudson - magnese
3. The Moz - Kage


----------



## snadge (Mar 1, 2006)

my votes

1- jellyfish-elliot    love this, the colours and the composition, very new agey postery type thing, shame about the noise.


2- lizard- the fuse

3- poodle driver-wordie



mentions for 

firky-sam

maestrocloud-birds on a wire

funky uk-wilderbeest

ninjawrinkle-wildlife ( get it in focus numpty)

and of course Paul Russell ( as always)


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2006)

1] Robster970 - City Farm
2] TP - Cheeky sheepy
3] Blackadder - Black sheep

(I likes sheep!)

Snadge, you did some awesome pics fella, close call between you and blackadder


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 1, 2006)

My votes are:

1. Mudchute City Farm (Robster970)
2. Dead Rat (Disco dave)
3. Aquarium (Random One)

In order of appearance, Honourable Mentions to =

Quench (Cybertect)
Spooky ponies (Negativland)
Dog in wheelchair (Paul Russell)
Seagulls over the Hudson (Magneze)
Misty morning (What)
Shadowcat (Sovietpop)

and finally, award for best title goes to: Frogs porn (Tort)

Thanks to Paul Russell for organising thumbnails


----------



## snadge (Mar 1, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> Snadge, you did some awesome pics fella, close call between you and blackadder



 for that, I'm getting better I think, I've just got to work on my compositition and my shyness for actually taking pictures, I feel so "conscious" about holding the camera, especially when there are people around.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 1, 2006)

1 ) mudchute city farm (robster970) - it's almost unreal.

2) quench (cybertect) - superb picture, absolutely gorgeous

3) morning in da'hab (citydreams) - love that pic

honourable mentions go to alef (for 'the cow that fell to earth'), tank girl (for 'rhino pile up'), paul russell (captive otter), sunray (shuffleupagus), and biddleybee (shadow camel), all of which made it a very difficult task of picking three.


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 1, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> a note to voters, not all the thumbnails have been entered on the thumbnail page so the last few entries have to be seen by the entries in this thread
> 
> they can be viewed from post 196



Well they were up to date at 9 pm on deadline day, then a couple of cads and bounders entered at 9:57 and 11:16.   

All the thumbnails should be up now. Apart from any I've missed.


----------



## girasol (Mar 1, 2006)

What a lovely comp, even if I say so myself!   

It's the taking the part that counts, but I suppose I have to vote, so here goes:

1) pussycat pussycat - Pinneaple - It just looks incredible and dream like
2) Fox - Danski - I can't stop looking at that fox
3) Quench - Cybertech - Just a great image!

There were tons of other photos I really liked, including 
Gambian kitten - DJ Bigga
Cow and bird - Maestrocloud
Dog in wheelchair - Paul Russell
Another swan - BiddlyBee
Poodle driver - Wordie
French froggy - Mauvais Mangue
Seagulls over the Hudson - Magneze

And quite a few others!


----------



## mauvais (Mar 1, 2006)

1. Quench - Cybertect

2. Captive Otter - Paul Russell

3. Wildebeests - FunkyUK

I think almost *every* photo in there was worthy of a mention - a spectacular set of entries like never before


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 1, 2006)

1. Nosy - Hedache (like the shot and distortion because of the lens used)
2. Sam - Firky (this just makes me laugh, almost theatrical)
3. Spooky in Water - Snadge (technically brilliant, dog is fantastic)


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2006)

This is the hardest it's ever been - the quality of the work is absolutely fantastic throughout!

Loved some of the captions too.

Here's my selection (although it might change by the time I've looked at the page again as the decision was that hard)...

1. Captive otter Paul Russell
2. Fox - Danski 
3. Wildebeests FunkyUK
4. Mudchute City Farm Robster970
5. Rhino pile-up Tank girl


----------



## twisted_angel (Mar 1, 2006)

My first time voting and i have to say the photos are amazing...

1..Quench..cybertect
2..Danski..Fox
3..Snadge..Spooky in water.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Mar 1, 2006)

Some wicked entries....

1. Snadge..pony
2. danski... dog
3. kage... The moz


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 1, 2006)

1. Dead rat - Disco dave   

2. Donkey wash - FunkyUK

3. Dog in wheelchair - Paul Russell


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2006)

Like everyone’s said, it wasn’t easy to pick three, but my votes go to:

1) Gambian kitten - DJ Bigga 
2) Seagulls over the Hudson - Magneze
3) Wildebeests - FunkyUK

 

Wish I could’ve voted for more… others caught my eye:
Spooky in water – Snadge
Bee – Danski
Quench – Cybertect
Birds on a wire – Maestrocloud
Southsea swan – Firky
Lizard – Thefuse
Mudchute City Farm - Robster970 
Donkey wash - FunkyUK


----------



## thefuse (Mar 1, 2006)

first of all i've got to make a slight complaint. my lizard pic has come out in landscape instead of profile in the thumbnails, making a good picture look pretty crap imo.

anyway my votes are
1 the moz by kage
2 bee by danski
3 extreme close up by blue streak


loads of other quality pics on show though


----------



## girasol (Mar 1, 2006)

I've just put all the entries in a spreadsheet... All 124 of them!!!!!!  

Paul Russel: nice one on keeping the thumbnails up to date!!!


----------



## snadge (Mar 1, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> first of all i've got to make a slight complaint. my lizard pic has come out in landscape instead of profile in the thumbnails, making a good picture look pretty crap imo.



yeah, I noticed that, most people open them and look though so no matter.

I voted for it


----------



## hedache (Mar 1, 2006)

1. Free Billy - Robster970

2. Birds on a Wire - Maestrocloud (would have been my first choice if the bottom right corner had been cropped   )

3. Shield Bug - Callie


----------



## dirtysanta (Mar 1, 2006)

1: Dead Rat -  Disco Dave.   x 100
2: Pony - SNadge
3: Danski - Dog


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 1, 2006)

1st Quench - Cybertect  
2nd Fox - Danski 
3rd Bee - Danski

-----
4th Misty morning - What


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2006)

really amazing pics everyone   

1 - captive otter - paul russell

2 - wildebeests - FunkyUK

3 - Mudchute City Farm - Robster970


----------



## chooch (Mar 1, 2006)

1. Quench- cybertect
2. Untitled1- lighterthief
3. Raymond- skim

I also liked all of the extreme close ups, and Eliot's jellyfish.


----------



## aurora green (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow!
Lots to choose from, but one that really stood out for me was
Mudchute city farm- Robster970, so that's my winnner,

 2nd, Frosty Nag-What
and 3rd Spookey in water-snadge.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 1, 2006)

City Farm gets my vote.


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2006)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> City Farm gets my vote.



What about the other two


----------



## Bomber (Mar 1, 2006)

First time voting here, may try an entry next time around ! Anyhow here is my vote:-

1)Another swan
BiddlyBee 

2)Entry 2. Spooky in water
Snadge

3)Free Billy
Robster970

Some great photos by the way !!


----------



## andrewdroid (Mar 1, 2006)

votes for 
Hhhnnnn, etc. - Snorkelboy
Shadowcat - Sovietpop
Dog in wheelchair - Paul Russell


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 1, 2006)

1) Errrkkk - Addy
2) West Country Driver - Dubber Dan
3) Fox - Danski


----------



## Portia (Mar 1, 2006)

votes for

1. untitled 1- lighterthief
2. sheild bug- callie
3. shadowcat- sovietpop


----------



## pineapple (Mar 1, 2006)

1. Free Billy - Robster970

2. Poodle driver - Wordie

3. Donkey wash - FunkyUK


----------



## Streathamite (Mar 1, 2006)

1;snadge - dog, 
2;snadge - ducks
3; Callie - monkey.
_stunning_ work snadge


----------



## danski (Mar 1, 2006)

christ this isnt easy!
until i change my my for the 50th time.....

1. quench-cybertect
2. free billy-robster970
3. buffalo-funkyUK

some really good stuff there
oh, salaryman, it was pure luck, no timing really


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 1, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> first of all i've got to make a slight complaint. my lizard pic has come out in landscape instead of profile in the thumbnails, making a good picture look pretty crap imo.



I must have put in the wrong width and height values.

It's fixed now.

If any of the other thumbnails are the wrong shape please PM me.

Or, if any are missing altogether!

See, you appreciate Hiccup more when someone incompetent does the thumbnails ...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 1, 2006)

Ducks - Snadge.
Mudchute City Farm - Robster970.
Misty morning - What.


To many! Have people been playing around with the colours this month or, is the internet cafe monitor I'm using on it´s way out?


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 1, 2006)

so difficult to pick only 3.

I keep changing my mind, so I'll vote now...

1 - morning in da'hab - citydreams
2 - Donkey Wash - FunkyUK
3 - Mudchute City Farm - Robster 970


I loved all the pics (well maybe not the dead ones  )

mentions to

Frosty Nag - What 
the cow that fell to earth - alef
Mr P - lizzieloo 
cheeky sheepy - tribal princess
raymond - skim
horse 1 - chooch
wildlife - ninjaboy - made me laugh 
shadow camel - biddlybee
the moz - kage

as I've been typing my list of honourables, I'm fighting not to change my votes.

so, so good 

oh, and I loved snadge's pony pic.

must stop looking at the thumbnails!


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Mar 1, 2006)

My three top for this month

1 Captive otter - Paul Russel - very poignant

2 You'll never fit through there - Wiskey - nice chuckle from that one

3 Wildebeests - FunkyUK - great angle

KoD


----------



## thefuse (Mar 1, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> I voted for it


thanks   
youre my number one fan so far


----------



## hiccup (Mar 1, 2006)

1) Baron and James - Exosculate _Love how regal the dog looks, and the poster in the background_

2) Quench - cybertect _Beautifully composed, and the colours in the feathers are amazing_

3) Spooky in water - snadge _Really captured the joyful energy of dogs bounding around in water_

---

Others that caught my eye:

shield bug - callie
you'll never fit through there - wiskey
bee - danski
southsea swan - firky
gambian kitten - dj bigga
captive otter - paul russell

Big thanks to Paul Russell for doing the thumbnails. Am happy to sort out the March ones, unless anyone has a particular hankering to do it.


----------



## citydreams (Mar 1, 2006)

1) You'll never fit in there ~ Whiskey 
2) Dog in wheel-chair ~ Paul Russel
3) Poodle ~ Woodie


----------



## Here we go (Mar 1, 2006)

1.) Mudchute City Farm - robster970
2.)quench - cybertect
3.)misty morning - what


----------



## alef (Mar 1, 2006)

*1. Dog's best friend - Iemanja* 
Very funny, love the expressions

*2. Mudchute City Farm - Robster970*
Excellent juxtaposition, to quibble though I find the sky too photoshopped

*3. Captive otter - Paul Russell*
Zoo photos often don't work too well, here's a clear exception


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2006)

Just to say...

If you entered, you bladdy well should vote! Mr Russell, you're the worst offender


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 1, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> Just to say...
> 
> If you entered, you bladdy well should vote! Mr Russell, you're the worst offender



What's this big thing about voting?

I've given up several hours of my time doing the thumbnails this month.

I made a point of being online til 9 last night for late votes after having been at work in front of a computer since 8 in the morning. I'm only online at the mo in case there's more cock-ups with the thumbnails that I need to fix.

If you look at my post count -- over three years, I post less than once a day. I don't usually spend my whole life on this board.

I'm making a point of not voting this month!


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2006)

people have the decency to look at my photos, then it is only fair that I should take the time to look at theirs and vote.


----------



## snadge (Mar 1, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> people have the decency to look at my photos, then it is only fair that I should take the time to look at theirs and vote.



I always try and vote but there have been a few times I haven't ( along with not entering) due to no internet acces ie when I'm working away from home.


----------



## what (Mar 1, 2006)

first Mudchute City Farm Robster970
second Entry 2. Spooky in water  Snadge
Third Quench Cybertect


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 1, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> people have the decency to look at my photos, then it is only fair that I should take the time to look at theirs and vote.



The DECENCY to look at your photos?

So every time you look at someone else's photographs on the Internet, you do something for them in return?

Like send them a donation or an email of thanks or something?

You spend a lot of time on the Internet. You like voting. 14 000 posts or whatever.

Not everyone remembers. Or frankly, after working a long shift in front of computer would like to spend a second more in front of a computer. Personally, after 7 pm, I am tempted to chuck my PC out of the window...

Would you enjoy making time to do something that you got nothing out of and found boring like putting up a thumbnail page?

Just because you felt you should devote some time to it...

Anyway, enough of all this. Back to the voting.

OK, that is my absolutely last word on the subject.

Goodbye.


----------



## exosculate (Mar 1, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> I'm making a point of not voting this month!



You make that point every month. Have you ever actually voted?


----------



## exosculate (Mar 1, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> The DECENCY to look at your photos?
> 
> So every time you look at someone else's photographs on the Internet, you do something for them in return?
> 
> ...




Voting would have been quicker than writing that.


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 1, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You make that point every month. Have you ever actually voted?



Eh, I've noticed you've said that before.

Yes, I have voted many times before.

I really don't get what this "not voting" thing is.

The only thing I feel guilty about is not doing the adding up for the photo competition.

Because that looks like a shitty job. I've had a go a few times, but always end up with a different answer. Really.

OK.

I will not be

voting
entering
doing anything in the future.

sorry about that.


----------



## snadge (Mar 1, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> I will not be
> 
> voting
> entering
> ...



please don't do that Paul, your contributions are always well recieved and the competitions would be a sadder place without your input, it shouldn't matter if you vote or not.

I for one don't care but I do care if you flounce off.


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 1, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You make that point every month. Have you ever actually voted?



Oh yes, and I was sad enough to find last month's competition, and found that I voted in that one.

Which I don't remember doing, but the evidence is there!

Fully fledged flounce.

Final goodbye from the photo comp!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 1, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Final goodbye from the photo comp!


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 1, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Final goodbye from the photo comp!



Come on Paul, don't go. Nobody really gives a fuck whether you vote or not, but people do give a fuck about having you around and seeing your work.


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> I will not be
> 
> voting
> entering
> ...



There's no need to spit your dummy out. Just because I feel that people who enter should also vote (we should perhaps take this to PM or another thread as not to derail it. 
It takes perhaps five or ten minutes of your time to look through the entries, and post your votes. Less if you had the joy of doing thumbnails, as you've already got an idea what they're like. I've added up the results before and also had totally differemt results, my maths is crap!

Don't flounce


----------



## exosculate (Mar 1, 2006)

Paul Russell said:
			
		

> Oh yes, and I was sad enough to find last month's competition, and found that I voted in that one.
> 
> Which I don't remember doing, but the evidence is there!
> 
> ...



What is that expression about the exception not proving the rule?

I've put on record before that I like your photography. I would also describe myself as an unobservant type in many respects, I walk past people in the high street that i know well without even noticing they are there. Which is why my observation of your general lack of voting is all the more peculiar.

All I am saying is this - in a community orientated competion it does not seem to be in the community spirit to rarely vote. Yet be prepared to give up a great deal of time to something like thumbnails. 

I do not understand the motivational element in this!


----------



## girasol (Mar 1, 2006)

What the hell is going on?  I don't understand this pressure on Paul Russell or anyone else to vote!   

People will vote if they want to, if they have time... Some people might not agree with there being a winner (I know sometimes I wish it wasn't necessary)...

Don't go, Paul Russell, the place won't be the same without you...


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 1, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> please don't do that Paul, your contributions are always well recieved and the competitions would be a sadder place without your input, it shouldn't matter if you vote or not.
> 
> I for one don't care but I do care if you flounce off.


^ What he said ^


----------



## wiskey (Mar 1, 2006)

oh dear.


----------



## chooch (Mar 1, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> ^ What he said ^


^And what he said^
Here at least, there is a photographic corner that is forever weymouth.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 1, 2006)

1. Aleph - cow that fell to earth
2. Mauvais mangue - swans
3. Cybertect - quench


----------



## alef (Mar 2, 2006)

Whoa, chill out guys! There are more than enough votes each month, I really can't see that there's some special need for everyone to vote. This competition has always run in a friendly spirit, without presuring anyone to do anything. We've worked by general consensus for years, with no obligations on any individual.

Picking on Paul is even more out of order as he's done the thumbnails -- which is a hell of a lot of work! Hiccup has quietly been getting on with them month, after month, with hardly anyone else helping him. Paul has done more this month for the competition than anyone else, set your minds to a wider depth of field before you criticize him!

Firky & exosculate, perhaps you're very keen to see how someone of Paul's talent votes, fair enough -- but there should be zero requirements on anyone here to vote, enter, or anything else! I believe the only fundamental rule should be positive encouragement to take pictures and healthy criticism of photos when requested. Comments on whether anyone votes or not, for me at least, are not welcomed. I hope the two of you are alone in this point of view, if it did become the majority stance that we all *have* to vote and that it's acceptable to attack those that don't then I don't think this would be a competition I'd want to keep entering either. Sheesh.


----------



## alef (Mar 2, 2006)

Feeling guilty for continuing the derailment of this competition I've started a poll and thread for discussion of voting obligation here:
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=153271

Back to voting for animals... would be interesting to see a breakdown of how different species have fared. I think farm animals and birds are getting more votes, while dogs and cats are underperforming.


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 2, 2006)

ha!ha!ha!...lot's of bullshit and flogging dead horses round 'ere!...v apt!


----------



## girasol (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll get on with counting the votes, got a nice spreadsheet going!


----------



## girasol (Mar 2, 2006)

Here we go said:
			
		

> 1.) Mudchute City Farm - robster970
> 2.)quench - cybertect
> 3.)*frosty morning - what*



Are you voting for Frosty nag or Misty morning?


----------



## Yokohama (Mar 2, 2006)

So very very difficult but I go with my gut instinct and the ones that shone to me are:

No 1: Spooky in Water (Snadge) lovely energy in that pic
No 2: Fox (Danski) he/she just looks so cute
No 3: Gizeh Camel (Biddly Bee) weird looking animal that...


----------



## girasol (Mar 2, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Back to voting for animals... would be interesting to see a breakdown of how different species have fared. I think farm animals and birds are getting more votes, while dogs and cats are underperforming.



 

Currently cow, fox, bird, goat and otter are forging ahead (though not necessarily in that order) while the domestic animals are lazily strolling towards the finishing line    - although one of the dogs is in with a chance!

This is so much more fun than my real job...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 2, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Whoa, chill out guys! There are more than enough votes each month, I really can't see that there's some special need for everyone to vote. This competition has always run in a friendly spirit, without presuring anyone to do anything. We've worked by general consensus for years, with no obligations on any individual.
> 
> Picking on Paul is even more out of order as he's done the thumbnails -- which is a hell of a lot of work! Hiccup has quietly been getting on with them month, after month, with hardly anyone else helping him. Paul has done more this month for the competition than anyone else, set your minds to a wider depth of field before you criticize him!
> 
> Firky & exosculate, perhaps you're very keen to see how someone of Paul's talent votes, fair enough -- but there should be zero requirements on anyone here to vote, enter, or anything else! I believe the only fundamental rule should be positive encouragement to take pictures and healthy criticism of photos when requested. Comments on whether anyone votes or not, for me at least, are not welcomed. I hope the two of you are alone in this point of view, if it did become the majority stance that we all *have* to vote and that it's acceptable to attack those that don't then I don't think this would be a competition I'd want to keep entering either. Sheesh.



How about whoever wins it has to do the thumbnails in future, if they cannot do it due to some inability of the head to code up a simple piece of html then i or some one else could provide a simple template and instruction on where to stick images on the page then all that's needed is a usable host... 

part of winning should be the responsiblity for the competition other than settign the theme, essentially you are the chair of the competition for that month setting the theme the limitations or not of that and also responsible for the thumbnails...

However, until such a thing is agree there is no obligation for anyone to vote in anything ever, however it doesn't justify the hissy fit of indignace either


----------



## girasol (Mar 2, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> How about whoever wins it has to do the thumbnails in future, if they cannot do it due to some inability of the head to code up a simple piece of html then i or some one else could provide a simple template and instruction on where to stick images on the page then all that's needed is a usable host...
> 
> part of winning should be the responsiblity for the competition other than settign the theme, essentially you are the chair of the competition for that month setting the theme the limitations or not of that and also responsible for the thumbnails...
> 
> However, until such a thing is agree there is no obligation for anyone to vote in anything ever, however it doesn't justify the hissy fit of indignace either



I was under the impression that it would have been my job to do the thumbnails this month (I even asked for a template), but was quite glad when Paul Russel said he'd be doing it...

I don't know, if someone enjoys doing the thumbnails then I don't see a problem there, but if it becomes a chore then perhaps we ought to get the winners to do them instead...


----------



## Mation (Mar 2, 2006)

1. Mudchute City Farm - Robster970 
2. Lizard - Thefuse 
3. Stray kitten - Maestrocloud


----------



## thefuse (Mar 2, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Currently cow, fox, bird, goat and otter are forging ahead (though not necessarily in that order) while the domestic animals are lazily strolling towards the finishing line    - although one of the dogs is in with a chance!


i'd put this down to wild food being more nutritious
what say the panel?


----------



## Skim (Mar 2, 2006)

This attack on Paul for not voting in the competition is pathetic. He's contributed loads to this forum, why the unreasonable demands? 

Please don't go Paul, your presence on this forum is appreciated by many.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 2, 2006)

My votes are:

1.
Spooky in water
Snadge 

2.
Seal of approval
Keeper of dragons 

3.
Quench
Cybertect


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 2, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> This attack on Paul for not voting in the competition is pathetic. He's contributed loads to this forum, why the unreasonable demands?
> 
> Please don't go Paul, your presence on this forum is appreciated by many.


tbh i don't think it was an attack until he started to get all precious about not having to vote and how his time wwas unfairly taken up etc... as though he was under some inordinate amount of unreasonable pressure to produce the thumbnails, under duress...

Personally i can't stand maryters who take on work and then complain bitterly about how hard the hand they have been delt with it's all a bit to tartar for my liking...


----------



## Skim (Mar 2, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> tbh i don't think it was an attack until he started to get all precious about not having to vote and how his time wwas unfairly taken up etc... as though he was under some inordinate amount of unreasonable pressure to produce the thumbnails, under duress...
> 
> Personally i can't stand maryters who take on work and then complain bitterly about how hard the hand they have been delt with it's all a bit to tartar for my liking...



Tartar? What _are_ you talking about?

There was nothing "precious" about his post, he was just reponding to a pointless attack about his voting habits. He's spent plenty of time enough already doing the thumbnails as, as he said, doesn't spend that much time on the boards, so what's the problem? He wasn't acting like a martyr, that's utter bollocks.

And if we're talking "hissy fits"... well, it was you who flounced off these boards in a fit of pique not so long ago to start your own discussion group, was it not?


----------



## Firky (Mar 2, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> This attack on Paul for not voting in the competition is pathetic. He's contributed loads to this forum, why the unreasonable demands?
> 
> Please don't go Paul, your presence on this forum is appreciated by many.



What 'attack' on Paul? 

All I said (like I have said in the past), is that I think that those who submit photos to the comp' should also vote, of course I don't expect people to vote every month - some people have families, restricted net access or what ever. But it would be nice to return the courtesy by voting. 

He could of just told me to fuck off rather than having a hissy fit and taking his footblall home.

Garf TTBOMK has never flounced or started another discussion group.


----------



## Random One (Mar 2, 2006)

Man this is hard!!!

1. Quench by Cypertect
2. Bee by Danski
3. Misty Morning by What


----------



## Skim (Mar 2, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> Just to say...
> 
> If you entered, you bladdy well should vote! Mr Russell, you're the worst offender




That attack there. Not a massive one, granted, but calling Paul the worst offender was a bit over the top when he's contributed in other ways.

I wish he hadn't stomped off so soon, either. Perhaps he was having a bad day. Who knows...


----------



## Firky (Mar 2, 2006)

-repsponse added to alef's thread to avoid further derailment-


----------



## Skim (Mar 2, 2006)

But we're getting a fair amount of votes in the competition, it's not the end of the world if some people don't vote. I agree it's good if they can, but if not... fine. The photo competition's been growing over the past few months regardless.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 2, 2006)

May 2004 - 66 entries. 

February 2006 - 124 entries.

Nearly double. Not a bad rate of growth.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 2, 2006)

1. Quench - Cybertect


3. Bee - Danski


2. Birds on a wire - Maestrocloud

Loads of brilliant entries. took ages to pick just 3.


----------



## exosculate (Mar 2, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Whoa, chill out guys! There are more than enough votes each month, I really can't see that there's some special need for everyone to vote. This competition has always run in a friendly spirit, without presuring anyone to do anything. We've worked by general consensus for years, with no obligations on any individual.
> 
> Picking on Paul is even more out of order as he's done the thumbnails -- which is a hell of a lot of work! Hiccup has quietly been getting on with them month, after month, with hardly anyone else helping him. Paul has done more this month for the competition than anyone else, set your minds to a wider depth of field before you criticize him!
> 
> Firky & exosculate, perhaps you're very keen to see how someone of Paul's talent votes, fair enough -- but there should be zero requirements on anyone here to vote, enter, or anything else! I believe the only fundamental rule should be positive encouragement to take pictures and healthy criticism of photos when requested. Comments on whether anyone votes or not, for me at least, are not welcomed. I hope the two of you are alone in this point of view, if it did become the majority stance that we all *have* to vote and that it's acceptable to attack those that don't then I don't think this would be a competition I'd want to keep entering either. Sheesh.




I think you are getting things out of proportion. I have merely expressed an opinion. It is in no way a personal attack or whatever it is that you are trying to construe it as.

You are right about one thing though - because I think paul is a good photographer I would be interested in what he thinks of others work.


----------



## exosculate (Mar 2, 2006)

I've worked out my first and second vote, but can't work out my third vote.


----------



## Addy (Mar 2, 2006)

A tricky one this month, but here goes...

1. Spooky in water - Snadge
2. Quench - Cybertect
3. Jellyfish - Elliot 

Good work people!


----------



## cybertect (Mar 2, 2006)

Good stuff! I've had a hard time making up my mind, but here's my vote...

1. Pony - Snadge
_The image just leaps out at you_

2. Southsea Swan - Firky
_Beautiful light_

3. Misty Morning - What
_a very atmospheric capture_


----------



## Tort (Mar 2, 2006)

1. Bee - Danski
2. Quench - Cybertech
3. Captive Otter - Paul Russell

Well done everybody.  Many more fantastic images that would have been worthy winners.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 3, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> And if we're talking "hissy fits"... well, it was you who flounced off these boards in a fit of pique not so long ago to start your own discussion group, was it not?


er no you like many others appear to beleive something which has not been true at any time... just because something is oft repeated don't make it so... pm me if you want the real version of things, but your simply wrong...


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 3, 2006)

screw you bitches I'm voting for myself and if you don't fucking like it then tough shit.


----------



## girasol (Mar 3, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> screw you bitches I'm voting for myself and if you don't fucking like it then tough shit.



  Whatever...

Let's have them then!


----------



## jugularvein (Mar 3, 2006)

1. Captive Otter - Paul Russell 
A particular moment captured where the otter is personified and is full of expression. More for the emotion in the picture, the _moment _ rather than the quality itself.

2. Mudchute city Farm - Robster 970
Lovely colours and light and i like the idea involved, the relationship between town and country

3. Misty Morning - What
Incredibly atmospheric and an interesting light. You can imagine yourself there and the shape of the horse against the light is beautiful.

(Quench 4th) 

Remarkable standard all round and it was hard to pick three. I could pick ten.


----------



## boing! (Mar 3, 2006)

1- Funky UK- wilderbeests
2- Biddly Bee - Gizeh camel
3- Robster970 - Mudchute City Farm

really hard to pick 3 though, some amazing photos there.


----------



## Callie (Mar 3, 2006)

Ok it looks like im not too late!

1) mudchute city farm - robster970 - I love the colours and the cow looks so warm and pretty and red. probably quite like the fact that theres a bit of London skyline in the background too

2) pony - snadge. I like horses and this picture makes me want to go out and stroke a horses velvetty nose. The horse seems quite cheeky which I think its in the essence of most horses 

3) the cow that fell to earth - alef. I like the subject and the mild horror it evokes in me cos I start to wonder is the cow dead?! The rolling hills are lovely and the colours are nice too.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 3, 2006)

* Voting starts on 1st of March and ends on 3rd of March 2000​
who adding the numbers !


----------



## Skim (Mar 3, 2006)

Ok, i'm voting for:

1. Robster: Mudchute city farm

2. Mauvais Manque: Bon Appetit

3. Paul Russell: Pissing in the wind


I also liked Alef's Hebrides sheep and Wordie's poodles. (I just like poodles in general, really.)


----------



## exosculate (Mar 3, 2006)

OK my votes

First - *Quench* _Cybertect_

A very beautiful shot. What more can you say.

Second - *Spooky in water* - _Snadge_

Lovely movement. Very happy sort of shot.

Third - *Pissing in the wind* - _Paul Russell_

Reminds me of Parr shots. I like Parr. Nuff said.


----------



## exosculate (Mar 3, 2006)

Looks like Quench may have won it. Mudchute being the other main contender. Who knows.


----------



## girasol (Mar 3, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Looks like Quench may have won it. Mudchute being the other main contender. Who knows.



I do!

There's still time left though, it could all change!  There's only 1 point difference between 1st and 2nd at the moment!


----------



## girasol (Mar 3, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> * Voting starts on 1st of March and ends on 3rd of March 2000​
> who adding the numbers !



Me, I'm adding them...  Got a fancy spreadsheet doing all the work.


----------



## exosculate (Mar 3, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I do!
> 
> There's still time left though, it could all change!  There's only 1 point difference between 1st and 2nd at the moment!




Oh I only glanced - didn't look so closely. Interesting end game then.


----------



## FunkyUK (Mar 3, 2006)

My Votes 
1) Quench, Cybertect
2) Mudchute City Farm, Robster970
3) Dog, Danski

nice work all


----------



## wiskey (Mar 3, 2006)

French froggy - Mauvais Mangue (nice colours and i like frogs)
Mudchute City Farm - Robster970 (}also nice colours and nice composition and contrast)
Fox - Danski (nice fox expression )


with Bee by Danski coming a very close runner up.

that was one of the hardest competitions to vote for that i can remember in the last 4 years 

<edited to say that i hovered over misty morning by What for a while but i kinda got the impression it was heavily photoshopped>


----------



## Delphian Sibyl (Mar 3, 2006)

1) Mudchute city farm, robster 970
2) Dog in wheelchair, Paul Russell
3) The cow that fell to Earth, Alef

All chosen for their sense of humour and great composition


----------



## magneze (Mar 3, 2006)

1) Alef - The cow that fell to earth
2) Random One - Aquarium
3) Biddly Bee - Shadow Camel

Very high quality competition! I'm amazed I got any votes myself!


----------



## thefuse (Mar 3, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> I'm amazed I got any votes myself!


i'm still hoping my fan club will arrive and cast all their last minute votes


----------



## citygirl (Mar 3, 2006)

so what's March's photo subject?

snowy pictures would be a good one...seeing as though it's only just turned up


----------



## wiskey (Mar 3, 2006)

jesus give it a chance luv - we havent even got a winner for february, and then its generally considered good manners to give them a day to consider their subject topic.


----------



## girasol (Mar 3, 2006)

There's still about 30 minutes left... Still neck and neck between the top 2...  Also between 3rd and 4th...     I'll post up the spreadsheet once I work out if 'attaching' files does work...


----------



## Firky (Mar 3, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> jesus give it a chance luv - we havent even got a winner for february, and then its generally considered good manners to give them a day to consider their subject topic.



you're proper ratty lately, whats up girl? 

do you need some brackets {{{}}}}?


----------



## girasol (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm trying to work out how to attach an .xml file (but it seems only .doc can be attached), so I'll convert that later on, but for now here are the final results:


```
Robster970 - Mudchute City Farm	46
Cybertech - Quench 41
Snadge - Entry 2. Spooky in water 18
Paul Russel - Captive otter 17
Dansky - Bee 13
Dansky - Fox 12
Alef - The cow that fell to Earth 11
Robster970 - Free Billy 10
FunkyUK - Wildebeests 9
Disco Dave - Dead rat 8
```

Congratulations Robster970!

I'll post the full results later, I have to get some food now, before the supermarket gets busy. 

Also, feel free to double check the results, as it's possible I made a mistake (but unlikely   )

Thanks everyone for so many great photos!  It's been fun!


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2006)

Shit, that was a close one. I only think the flurry at the end saved me from the dirty pigeon winning. It's also quite interesting how the 2 pics really split everybody down the middle, they are both completely different and it really showed up peoples preferences one way or another. There were only a few votes that had both entries in I seem to recall.

Anyway, I'll think up a theme today and post this evening. I'll host thumbs and do adding up for next month - not trying to set a precedent or anything here btw, just pulling my weight.

Cheers everybody for voting.


----------



## magneze (Mar 4, 2006)

....


----------



## girasol (Mar 4, 2006)

Full Results


----------



## thefuse (Mar 4, 2006)

well done robster and all   









note to self *must try harder*


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrats Robster970 

Cheers for a great topic Iemanja, and for sorting out the results, very comprehensive 

Big thanks to Paul Russell for thumbnails too.

So, what's the topic for March?


----------



## cybertect (Mar 4, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> Shit, that was a close one. I only think the flurry at the end saved me from the dirty pigeon winning.



Indeed   

Congratulations Robster, it was well deserved


----------



## snadge (Mar 4, 2006)

congrats robster970, and also cybertect for giving him a good run for his money.

great pics from all


----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2006)

Firky said:
			
		

> you're proper ratty lately, whats up girl?
> 
> do you need some brackets {{{}}}}?



my life is shit. 

no i dont need brackets. i need to stop being in pain all the time. 

sorry. 

didnt mean to take it out on everyone else - and actually that was supposed to be lighthearted.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 4, 2006)

and well done robster970


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Congrats Robster970
> 
> Cheers for a great topic Iemanja, and for sorting out the results, very comprehensive
> 
> ...



I'm currently thinking nightlife, but it's whatever interpretation you want to put on it, whether it be long exposure stuff like cityscapes, social, from the hip, etc. The only criteria is that the picture is taken at night. Will post up later.


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2006)

cybertect said:
			
		

> Indeed
> 
> Congratulations Robster, it was well deserved



Thanks mate - I would have been pleased as a runner up to your pigeon, it's quite a picture.


----------



## lighterthief (Mar 4, 2006)

Congratulations Robster970 - deserved.  Thanks to Iemanja and Paul Russell for administering the competition, and everyone for taking part - this was the first time I've entered and I had a lot of fun doing so   

Can I make a suggestion?

I for one would find it useful to know what type of camera was used to take each picture - not to influence the voting in any way, but more to see what can be achieved with different levels of technology.  It doesn't need to be mandatory, but if people felt like including it in their posts I for one would find it very interesting.  Or has this debate been had before...?


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2006)

lighterthief said:
			
		

> I for one would find it useful to know what type of camera was used to take each picture



The cow was taken with a Nikon F80 with a sigma 28-105mm lens with fuji reala 100 film. The neg was then scanned and the background above the horizon was selected and the levels taken down , the rest of the pic left alone (in PS).


----------



## alef (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrats, Robster! Besides this fine winning shot, you've entered a lot of excellent photos. Clearly a win was heading your way sooner or later.

Nightlife is a very good theme. Perhaps it favours those technically knowledgeable as it's hard to take decent night shots with auto settings, but so be it. I personally hate flashes, but then some people full off fantastic shots with them. Looking forward to some grainy 800+ ASA or strange greenish night vision pics...




			
				lighterthief said:
			
		

> Can I make a suggestion?
> 
> I for one would find it useful to know what type of camera was used to take each picture - not to influence the voting in any way, but more to see what can be achieved with different levels of technology.  It doesn't need to be mandatory, but if people felt like including it in their posts I for one would find it very interesting.  Or has this debate been had before...?



When I first entered (2 years ago) I believe there was a request to give technical details, but I think most people didn't bother and it quietly got dropped. Certainly worth asking if people are interested. 

If the theme is nightlife then it is particularly more interesting to learn the technical specs.


----------



## Robster970 (Mar 4, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Nightlife is a very good theme. Perhaps it favours those technically knowledgeable as it's hard to take decent night shots with auto settings, but so be it.



I kind of considered this when I thought of it this morning and don't think it will be too exclusive. I'll put up some examples but like always I think this group will find all sorts of ways of interpreting the theme and technical ability may not be the thing that determines the best shot.

I'll post properly later on with example links....

Thanks for the compliment too. Without getting all 'I'd like to thank my mum...etc', I'm really pleased because previous winners have generated stuff that I think is really, really good and even my missus comments that there are people on these boards who regularly turn out stuff that is way, way better than the stuff I generate. So to have won, makes me feel quite nice really.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 4, 2006)

FWIW, _Quench_ was taken with a Canon 300D digital SLR using a Canon EF 75-300 IS lens.

Post processing of the RAW was done in Photoshop CS2 with some mild contrast and colour adjustments in Lab mode.


----------

